# Hunter's Limping



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter has been fine all day and now I don't know what to do. I gave him a bath, took him outside to pee and then again to poop, came in and we started doing a little photo shoot with his new jammies. I noticed that he was acting a little funny but I figured its because he had pants on for the first time. But, I took them off and he still won't walk on the leg. He's not whinning, he's not guarding the area, in all other regards he is being his usual self. Right now he is sleeping next to me in the chair.

Oh course, he is sleeping but I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight - does any one have any idea what might be wrong with him???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you go outside with him......He didn't do anything out there that would hurt him, did he? Does he stay home by himself? Could he had jumped from a chair.......they can do all sorts of things. Wait and see how he is in the moring. I am sorry he has hurt himself. Give him a extra hug tonight!!! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would check to make sure nothing is stuck in his paw. Bailey has gotten stickers and burrows stuck in and between her pads before. I hope you can find out what is wrong with him and he feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Which leg is it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Could his patella have popped out? This would happen occasionally to my first Malt, Rosebud. I would sort of rub her knee and then she would be fine. Of course back then in the early 1990s I hadn't even heard of patellas!! I hope he'll be up and about on it soon!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

its his back right leg. Now, when he limps, he is holding it up in the air. I have placed a call to my vet on his emergency beeper. 

Honestly, he could have done something to it in the bathtub, running around after his bath, just about anything -he is a very active little guy and after baths this is amplified by what seems like 300%.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Did you check his paw pads and in between them? Mine both get prickles from the grass from time to time, and act like they have a broken limb!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I hope it's nothing serious. Does he let you touch it? Does he cry if you wiggle it? Last time Pasha did that, he had something stuck between his paw pads.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with the others and would check out Hunter's paw pad really well. Otherwise, I would try keep Hunter calm and rest his leg until he can see the Vet. It could be his patella.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

possibly when putting jammies on back legs it could have moved patella out when manipulating leg if it happened after putting pjs on that would be my guess  did you do back legs first then front legs or reverse ? I always try the back legs first then front legs


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

i hope it's nothing serious.

I had something similar happen to Lacy one night last January except it was a front leg. She was sleeping on her bed downstairs and I ran upstairs to get something and came back down and she was then standing by her bed looking at me. Then I noticed she wasn't putting weight on one of her front legs. She hadn't done anything to my knowledge other than wake up and step off of her bed (a pillow type bed). I felt all over her shoulder, leg, and paw and she didn't react to anything but she would not put weight on that leg. It was so wierd. I layed her on her bed and let her rest a bit and got her back up and checked it over again..still nothing. Had her walk some and she then started putting just a bit of weight but was limping. By the time we went to bed she was putting more and more weight on it so I decided to see how she was doing in the morning since nothing seemed painful or out of place. When we woke up the next morning she was completely back to normal. It was so wierd and I still don't understand it. She had her yearly checkup a week later and I mentioned it and the vet checked her over too and nothing abnormal. And it hasn't happened since. I guess I'll never know what caused her to limp that night.

So I would say if you can't feel anything abnormal and he isn't reacting painfully to anywhere you touch I'd wait and see how he is tomorrow. If still bad tomorrow I'd take him in to have it checked out.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I hope Hunter feels better soon. I would wait and see what the Vet says. Try not to worry too much and just keep him quiet.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I also hope that it isn't anything serious .. having it checked by the vet is a good thing to do ..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Erin, I know you are beside yourself with worry....but you just know that the vet will take good care of Hunter and I pray it's nothing serious at all. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that your little Hunter is doing better this morning!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Checking on Hunter this morning also.......I hope he is better~~~Let us know when you can....We love that little guy!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be calling the vet at 8am. I talked with him last night and he said to give Hunter some Metacam to help with any possible inflamation and to keep him quite for the night. It was a rough night because I was worried he would throw up since they said to give him no food and as little water as possible in case there is a serious issues and we need to do surgery in the morning. We made it through the night with no issues (and while Hunter slept well, I didn't - I was so nervous about managing his comfort/pain level). This morning he can put no weight on it whatsoever and he is holding it very close to his body. He hasn't even gone the bathroom.

The vet said there are two likely possibilities. A patella issues or a torn ACL. Please pray that its the patella and not the ACL! I will update when I can. Thank you all so much for your concern and words of support! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 19 2009, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831485


> I will be calling the vet at 8am. I talked with him last night and he said to give Hunter some Metacam to help with any possible inflamation and to keep him quite for the night. It was a rough night because I was worried he would throw up since they said to give him no food and as little water as possible in case there is a serious issues and we need to do surgery in the morning. We made it through the night with no issues (and while Hunter slept well, I didn't - I was so nervous about managing his comfort/pain level). This morning he can put no weight on it whatsoever and he is holding it very close to his body. He hasn't even gone the bathroom.
> 
> The vet said there are two likely possibilities. A patella issues or a torn ACL. Please pray that its the patella and not the ACL! I will update when I can. Thank you all so much for your concern and words of support! :wub:[/B]


Oh Erin, I am praying like crazy....when my Kara tore her ACL...boy did we know it...she cried in such pain....so I am hoping this is a good sign for you that it is not a torn ACL. Special hugs to you and Hunter :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 19 2009, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831488


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 19 2009, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831485





> I will be calling the vet at 8am. I talked with him last night and he said to give Hunter some Metacam to help with any possible inflamation and to keep him quite for the night. It was a rough night because I was worried he would throw up since they said to give him no food and as little water as possible in case there is a serious issues and we need to do surgery in the morning. We made it through the night with no issues (and while Hunter slept well, I didn't - I was so nervous about managing his comfort/pain level). This morning he can put no weight on it whatsoever and he is holding it very close to his body. He hasn't even gone the bathroom.
> 
> The vet said there are two likely possibilities. A patella issues or a torn ACL. Please pray that its the patella and not the ACL! I will update when I can. Thank you all so much for your concern and words of support! :wub:[/B]


Oh Erin, I am praying like crazy....when my Kara tore her ACL...boy did we know it...she cried in such pain....so I am hoping this is a good sign for you that it is not a torn ACL. Special hugs to you and Hunter :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think too if it were a torn ACL, you wouldn't have even questioned taking him to an Emg. Vet last night. I've not experienced it with mine, but I've heard countless stories and they always are with the fluff in such pain that they really let you know it. I'm hoping it's just a sprain or pulled muscle. Both of mine have had that and they act exactly as you described Hunter. Jett did have his patella come out once, right after my OLD vet examined it and made him cry grrrrr, and he held it at a funny angle and it was really different than when he sprained a muscle. Anyway....I'm just rambling and you're at the vet with precious Hunter. You'll know for certain soon and then update us. Prayers being said for sweet, happy Hunter.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Hunter, I hope it is nothing more than a simple sprain. Jodi once went into such a tasmanian devil barking fit at another dog (all legs stiff and locked straight) that he then walked away, lay down and refused to walk. One leg was bothering him for about 10 mins. Once he got in my arms and was carried home he was OK. He must have pulled something and that startled him.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we are still waiting to go to the vet. Their office is open on Saturdays (my pocketbook is thankful for that) so there were 2 standing appointments that we couldn't interrupt since they are house calls. The vet will be back and Hunter is the first one that will be seen. He finally peeds but it wasn't a pretty sight - the poor thing almost fell into the bushes. He hasn't even asked for his breakfast yet so I know it is bothering him quite a bit. He also didn't bark when my husband left for work which is very abnormal since Hunter is his companion and is with him always. This, more than anything, has me very concerned.

Right now he is just laying in the blanket on the bed ignoring everything going on around him - so unlike Hunter. I never knew that a little guy would cause me to worry to very much; my stomach is still a nervous wreck (I'm sure I am just overreacting but I have no children and have always been a worry-wart!).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww, Hunter...not you! You don't want to grow up like Archie.....do you? He has bad patellas in his back legs, arthritis in his front elbows and now he has torn the ACL in his right back leg and is walking on three legs. Our vet wants to wait alittle longer to see if scar tissue grows which he says will help him. I don't know....he never once yelled or complained, he just walks around on three legs. Sometimes when he gets excited he'll use all four legs. I'm hoping scar tissue forms so he can be in the Halloween parade!!!! :shocked:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 19 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831500


> we are still waiting to go to the vet. Their office is open on Saturdays (my pocketbook is thankful for that) so there were 2 standing appointments that we couldn't interrupt since they are house calls. The vet will be back and Hunter is the first one that will be seen. He finally peeds but it wasn't a pretty sight - the poor thing almost fell into the bushes. He hasn't even asked for his breakfast yet so I know it is bothering him quite a bit. He also didn't bark when my husband left for work which is very abnormal since Hunter is his companion and is with him always. This, more than anything, has me very concerned.
> 
> Right now he is just laying in the blanket on the bed ignoring everything going on around him - so unlike Hunter. I never knew that a little guy would cause me to worry to very much; my stomach is still a nervous wreck (I'm sure I am just overreacting but I have no children and have always been a worry-wart!).[/B]


Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry that Hunter is not better today. That's great that the vet can see him today. Don't feel bad about worrying ... I am a worry-wart, too and it is totally understandable... when they are not themselves... we worry!

Keep us posted on little Hunter!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Hunter! I was hoping he'd be better by the morning. Please update us when you get back.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry about little Hunter I will be praying that his leg will mend real soon on its own and not cause him any pain. rayer: 

We know that he is your little baby at this time and of course you are worried, in fact we all are worried. We love seeing and hearing about all of Hunter's adventures. So here are some big hugs for you :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is back from the vet and is resting with my husband at his office. Hunter was not very comfortable at the vets office today and therefore it was difficult to gauge his knee however, the vet said it was likely not an ACL because of what he was able to feel. Hunter is on bed rest for a week - no extreme adventures and must be on a leash at all time out of the house. Hunter didn't like hearing this because he likes to run and play in our yard. 

Hunter got a shot of pain killer and we will continue with a daily dose of metacam for a few days. The vet said it is likely that Hunter's career in agility will be short lived - he doesn't want him jumping. But, he will reevaluate him over the next month or so.

I have to get going - gotta go check in with Bride #2 and the other bridesmaids. Again, thank you all for your support!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bless your heart Erin I know exactly how you feel. Zoe just sprained or pulled a muscle chasing a squirrel the other week. Thankfully it wasn't too bad and she was fine in just a couple of days. Now my little man Jett on the other hand, fell off a chair after I had only had him a few months. It happened during a horrible ice storm and no one could get out. I was able to talk to the vet over the phone but poor guy got no pain meds at all. Now it took him almost a week before he stopped favoring his leg. But those first couple of nights were horrible because he was so restless when trying to sleep. So like you, I got NO sleep. And when he would first start to move after waking up, he would hold it up and just hop. But no continued problems at all. So don't count Hunters agility out just yet. He may be A.O.K.! :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Hunter, does the vet think it's a sprain? Hope he gets better real soon. Kisses to your sweet boy.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope that sweet little Hunter heals quickly and is back to himself in no time. Hugs to the little guy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad it isn't his ACL! Hopefully he'll be better in a week with bed rest. [attachment=56913:getwell.gif]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Get well soon, sweet Hunter! :grouphug:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I was hoping he'd be back to normal this morning too. Hopefully with a few days of rest and meds he'll be back to his old self


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm back from checking in with Bride #2 and Hunter still isn't doing great. He didn't eat breakfast this morning and still hasn't eaten anything but two little blueberry treats today. He also won't drink and while he pooped twice he won't pee. I am still very worried about him; this is so unlike him. He can't eat chicken so chicken and rice is not an option. I have tried his regular kibble, some chopped up egg, yogurt, mashed potato, even a cherry ice pop - he just won't even touch anything. I'm worried about his eating because he is due for more meds tonight but I don't want him to have too much medication without having any food in his system.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to eat or drink???


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 19 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831611


> I'm back from checking in with Bride #2 and Hunter still isn't doing great. He didn't eat breakfast this morning and still hasn't eaten anything but two little blueberry treats today. He also won't drink and while he pooped twice he won't pee. I am still very worried about him; this is so unlike him. He can't eat chicken so chicken and rice is not an option. I have tried his regular kibble, some chopped up egg, yogurt, mashed potato, even a cherry ice pop - he just won't even touch anything. I'm worried about his eating because he is due for more meds tonight but I don't want him to have too much medication without having any food in his system.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to eat or drink???[/B]


what about something really smelly like a little tuna? I saw you tried chopped up egg but maybe scramble one? A lot of dogs love scrambled eggs. Or some lean steak maybe? I have a friend whose dog has been been in critical condition at the ER vet the past few days and has refused to eat and even though she's not a fan of a raw diet, she offered her dog some raw meat and she did finally eat some of that. So not sure what your thoughs are on raw but you might try raw meat. 

Do you have a syringe? You might have to give him water through a syringe to make sure he drinks..just give it slowly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When Jett had his severe IBS and dehydration was a real concern, I used to syringe about a tsp. of unflavored Pedialtye into his mouth every hour. You can use an infant medicine syringe/dispenser. As for eating, try making something warm that he can really smell while it's cooking. Maybe a scramble an egg for him. You can even put a tiny bit of cheese on the egg and melt it in.

ETA: LOL...I started this and got interupted and see MyFairLacy already said the same thing! Great minds.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear sweet Hunter please eat for Mommy rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to see that Hunter hasn't eaten....how is he doing ?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Grrr.....Hunter stil won't eat or drink! I have used a syringe to get a little water into him but he refuses that by clentching his teeth as tightly as he possible can. The only thing he would eat was 3/4 of my slice of cheese and two buddy bisquits. Simply not enough. We tried lunch meat, egg (scrambled and boiled), kibble, peaches, butternut squash, ice cream, and so many others....he just won't eat!

I had to give him his second dose of meds so I just did that but with him eating and drinking so little today I am VERY WORRIED. I will continue to try to get water into him but what do I do about food?

Also, he is still not urinating? I understand its because of the lack of water he is taking in but I still worry about it!

Is there anything else that I should be doing or trying to do (other than worrying myself silly!)?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

do you try hiding the syringe, or does he see you coming ? 

I've found that with trying to give Leba III to Jodi, I have to use the eyedropper, he runs when he sees the bottle so I have to hold my hand at my side, with the eyedropper hidden in my hand (I feel like its a cigarette). I talk to him like i am just giving him a scratch or whatever.

then I bring my hand up from behind his head and along the side his mouth, ....so he never gets a good look at the eyedropper. with my left hand I can then touch the opposite side of his face and hold the hair if necessary....then slip the eyedropper into the side of this mouth, his mouth opens just enough. Its done before he realizes it. You could try small amounts of water at a time.

long winded explanation but i hope it helps.

will he eat if you put a small dab of wet food on his nose? he'll probably lick it off.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Gosh Erin - I don't know. Can you call your vet and ask?? Have you tried ice chips for him to suck on? Maybe a little chicken liver? Bonbon
goes crazy when she smells it cooking. I can't say don't worry, because I'd worry too, even though I'm sure he'll be OK in a day or two. Come
on Hunter :wub: , eat and drink and pee, so your mommy can relax a little bit! Mommy, maybe a little :wine: to help your nerves?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Did your vet feel that his leg was painful for him and that the pain is causing him to not want to eat or drink? I think putting some canned food on his nose is a good idea..he might lick it off or taking a little canned food at a time on your finger and putting it in his mouth or even stick it to his gums..he should lick it and swallow it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Way back a few months after we got Naddie she had some kind of a "bug" and wouldn't eat. She was always on a mix of dry and canned food. Getting desperate, I cooked up some bacon.... NO I didn't feed her the bacon but put it on top of her food inside a plastic baggie for few hours allowing the 'fumes' from the bacon to penetrate into her reg food... after an hour I 'flipped' the food and put the bacon on the other side. Though she didn't eat her whole meal she DID eat more than half which was better than the nothing prior to this. 

My friend some time later used the same premis but cooked the bacon well and then dropped it into a container of water then after a bit, discarded the bacon but used the water to pour over the food and it worked. 
I also syringed water /pedialyte into her "cheek".. ever so little at a time so was able to keep her pretty well hydrated.
The above suggestion of putting the bacon strip might serve two purposed by getting the water into im that way...via his food.

Wondering if along with the discomfort the med is giving him a feeling of nausea. I really hate to give meds on an empty tummy as I know you do.

Come on Hunter, honey... ya gotta eat and drink for your mommy!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift little Hunter to you, I ask Lord that you would touch his little body and bring healing to his leg. Lord I ask that you would give Hunter a desire to eat and drink. I also ask that you would give Erin rest and peace. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I hope Hunter is doing better. I'd be worried too so I know how you feel. I hope he feels better soon and I hope he eats!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Come on Hunter, eat, drink and pee for mommy. I would be worried too and will keep Hunter in my prayers that he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, do not have any advice to add but wanted to let you know I was thinking of you and Hunter!! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, I am just reading about Hunter. Although he is not eating much ... at least he ate a little cheese and two buddy biscuits. So, at least he had a little something in his tummy. I would feel the same way as you ... worrying about meds on an empty tummy. 

I would be worried as you are about Hunter not peeing, too. I hope when I check for updates later today, that you will have some answers from his vet. I would be surprised if they didn't ask you to bring Hunter in to the vet's office ASAP. 

Especially with Snowball having been sick, I really understand your worries. It's so difficult, because these precious fluff babies cannot verbally tell us what they are feeling when they are experiencing pain or discomfort. 

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. 

Hugs for you and Hunter, Erin. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on sweet Hunter this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is Hunter eating and drinking alright now? I hope he's doing well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Hunter's leg is injured.  I know how much you love him and how worried you always are about him. I hope it turns out that his leg can heal w/out any kind of surgery, etc and that he'll be back to himself in no time. Get well soon, Hunter!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts. Last night was the roughest night :smpullhair: we had but it seems to have paid off. At 9:30pm or so he dranks a few licks of water on his own but that was it. He also spit up all of it a little while later :smscare2: . Then he had diarea in the house after which we were outside almost every hour where he would just walk circles around the house (did I mention it was all of 40 degrees outside last night). We called the vet and the vet said to not give him more medication and to let him walk because he might be trying to slip his knee into the most comfortable place for him. So, every hour we went outside for about 10 minutes before picking him up and bringing him back to bed. He was disoriented all night and we would find him starring into space for minutes at a time. We called the vet again when he became unresponsive (not answering to his name or commands) and I was told to hold him and walk him and syringe water and puree veggies into his system to help absorb the medications. So, we did this for 3 hours last night and got about 3 tablespoons of veggies into his system. By 5am we were sooo tired and praying that he would fall aseep! rayer: 

At 8am this morning he (and we) fell alseep till about 10am when he woke up crying again. Outside we went where he finally peed :yahoo: ! We came inside and he ate 1/2 his breakfast (kibble with yogurt) and then back outside for a little stroll around the yard and back inside for the other 1/2 of his breakfast (kibble with some pureed veggies) :dothewave: . We took him for a ride in the car where he ate three treats and some of my donut (vet said let him eat whatever he will eat) and then when we got home he pooped and peed :cheer: !!! Right now he is laying down on the bed sleeping again. He wouldn't drink on his own but he's taking it in the syringe very easily and I think that it will be soon that he drinks on his own. We have a followup appointment on Wed. via telephone unless the vet wants him to come in.

I can't thank everyone enough for all their comments and support :wub: . We were really concerned (and will be till he is acting 100% normal and we have a follow up check with the vet) because we had never dealt with anything like this before with Hunter. Hunter also appreciates his aunties being so concerned about him and for all their great advice! :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad to hear this!
You don't suppose he was constipated? Last thing he'd want is food. Although I know you said there was diarrehea...just a thought.
Maybe a side effect of the medication ???

who knows, as long as he's better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update Erin, i'm glad to hear that Hunter seems to be on the mend.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bless his little heart........I hope he is on the mend and feeling better real soon and everyone can get some needed rest!!!! Good luck Erin!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: great news ..hugs for you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so happy Hunter is doing better and I hope he continues. Bless his little heart! 
Keep us posted and give that boy hugs for us! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby! I am happy that he seems to be recovering. Sending lots of warm thoughts that he continues to improve.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Hunter, bless you sweet boy. You keep eating for Mommy, and give her lots of love and hugs from all of us.

We love you Hunter and your Mommy too. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor, poor Hunter! :crying:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Erin I'm so sorry I missed your entire ordeal with Hunter. I'm glad to read his is doing so much better. I hope he has improved more. What a scary time you have had. Poor Hunter. Give him a kiss for Dixie & me. I'll check in later. Good luck Wed. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor bub. I hope he's ok now.... :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that poor baby. :bysmilie: I feel so bad that he had such a rough night. Was it the medication that was making him ill and disoriented?? I'm happy to see that he is slowly improving, and hopefully he will catch up on his sleep and be back to his old spirited self soon. Hugs & Kisses to Hunter.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

When you were outside maybe he got a bee sting or something in his paw. Might just check it out real good.

Hope you find out what the problem is?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this but I am happy to hear that Hunter is doing better and continues to improve.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad to hear baby Hunter is doing a little better....


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm glad he seems to be doing better and finally ate and pottied!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - glad Hunter is doing better. Sweetness and Tessa send puppy kisses his way!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Sep 20 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831905


> So glad to hear this!
> You don't suppose he was constipated? Last thing he'd want is food. Although I know you said there was diarrehea...just a thought.
> Maybe a side effect of the medication ???
> 
> who knows, as long as he's better.[/B]


QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Sep 20 2009, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831988


> When you were outside maybe he got a bee sting or something in his paw. Might just check it out real good.
> 
> Hope you find out what the problem is?[/B]


We (and the vet) are 100% convinced that some of his behavior is a reaction to the medication (he never does well with injections of either medications or immunizations) and a partial response to pain. His tail is down and he wants to be held and loved all the time. He has continued to eat little bits throughout the day and we are having the best of luck with gerber graduates yogurt treats and earthbaby pears and raspberry baby food. He still doesn't want to eat kibble but the vet said feed him what he will eat, keeping it as natural/organic as possible and not a binding agent. He still doesn't want to drink a ton so I am still giving it to him by syringe (less frequently than yesterday since he is getting some water from his food) but I am hopeful that he is on the mends as today's behavior is far different from yesterday.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Poor sweet boy! We all love you, Hunter! Get well soon. :heart: 

Thanks for the updates, Erin. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Hunter will be back to 'himself' very soon!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is doing better. Will keep him in prayer.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, poor baby!  I am so sorry Hunter has been having this trouble. 

I'm glad to hear he's doing a bit better, and I will definitely be praying for a quick recovery. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, you all sure had a rough night. Poor Hunter, I'm sure he's tired of all the pooping trips he had to make. I'm glad he's doing better now & I hope you all get some rest tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin you and Hunter have really been through alot, :smheat: I hope you both get a good nights rest. I just prayed for you both :grouphug: I'll be watching for a update


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, it's great to hear that Hunter is eating ... and, that he has pooped and peed! :cheer: I so understand what you have been going through. When Snowball was sick last month, it was so hard to try and get some rest. And, now you should see me and Felix when Snowball does his poopies and pees! We get so excited! Our granddaughter was here this weekend and heard us cheer for Snowball when he did his poopies! Ashley said ... "I can't believe you, two. I never saw two people get so excited over a doggie pooping. You two are soooo funny!" :HistericalSmiley: Ashley has no idea what all of us on Spoiled Maltese go through when our fluff babies are sick.

I am curious to hear what your vet says about Hunter's reluctance to drink fluids. When Snowball's tummy was upset he didn't want to drink water either. But, I am puzzled why Hunter will eat ... but, not drink. Maybe by the time you read this, he will be drinking water on his own. I hope so.

Well, I hope all of you get some peaceful rest tonight. (well it's early morning here in VA) I hope Tucker is resting peacefully and having sweet puppy dreams. :wub: 

Please give Tucker some cuddles and kisses from his Auntie Marie. :heart: Hugs and prayers for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor little love. I am so glad he is doing better. You guys must have been so worried about him.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of the rough weekend you and Hunter had. I would have been a nervous wreck too. I'm glad you go thru it though and Hunter is getting back to being his happy self. Praying that his smile has returned!!! Hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Poor Hunter, what a ordeal for him, thank goodness he seems to be on the mend.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Hunter is feeling better!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to hear there is improvement. Poor little love. I'm betting in a few more days we'll see that sweet smile back on Hunter's face again. Give him some snuggles from me.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Aunties, 

It's Hunter. I have not been feeling very well but Mom said that you were al very worried so I wanted to send you some pictures of me so that you would know I am being really good and trying my best to rest.

[attachment=56958SC02554SM.jpg]
This is me sleeping under the blanket. I have been feeling very cold but can't put clothes on because I like to try to take them and Mom was worried I might get more hurt so, I am sleeping with my nice blanket that the easter bunny brought me.

[attachment=56957SC02552SM.jpg]
This is me sleeping all curled up and resting like the doctor said to. He said the more I rest, the faster I will get better (and I want to get better!).

[attachment=56956SC02548SM.jpg]
Here is me. I know I'm not smiling for my photo but I was trying honest! My leg still hurts but my tummy is feeling a little better so I ate some yummy fruit stuff my mom gave me this morning!

Thats all for now - I have to get back to resting so that I can get out of my house, I don't like being stuck at home!!!

xoxo Hunter


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, little Hunter...you keep on resting until you feel 100%. :grouphug: You are such a special boy and it's so important that you feel better! It looks like Mommy made you a very cosy spot to rest with lots of blankets. You look adorable in your photos, I just want to reach through the screen and give you so many cuddles! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hunter follow doctors orders and you will feel all better soon. Glad you are starting to feel better. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Hunter I'm sorry you have not been feeling well. I'm glad to hear that you are doing a little better. Keep it up and you'll be100% in no time.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

So glad to hear that Hunter's condition improving. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Hunter!! I'm so glad you are feeling a little better and hopefully you will be able to play outside very soon!! *KISSES* to you on your sweet precious nose :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hunter you look so cute all cuddled up on the bed with your pretty blanket. I'm glad you are feeling a little better. What a good boy doing what the doctor ordered. Keep it up and you will be all better soon. Then you can leave the house. Dixie sends nose licks and well wishes.
[attachment=56971ixie_Wi...095_copy.jpg]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, somehow I missed this....

I'm glad to hear that you're resting up and taking it easy. I hope you're feeling all better soon! In the meantime, it's lots of naps for you! Hugs for you and for your mommy! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Been off line (Win Police Pro malware attacked our computer...grrrr!) and am just catching up.

I'm sorry Hunter's had a tough go of it. I completely understand being child-free and worrying about your fur-face.
I can also relate to not getting any sleep during a night or two... or sometimes three.

You're doing all the best you can do for this little guy; I can't wait to see him with his happy face again.

Keep us posted as you can. . .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor Hunter. Hoping that you're feeling better and completely healed very soon.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm glad Hunter's doing better, lotsa sleep & Mommy hugs are a good combination.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

awww......thanks everyone for your continued well wishes. Hunter is slowly getting better. He is now eating, drinking, and going the bathroom without problem (though a bit more frequently then normal but I'll take it over not going at all). Because he is still a little slow and still on medication he is still confined to the house and he is not thrilled about it but we tell him he just has to deal. Thankfully both hubby and I have jobs where we are able to work from home when necessary and control our own schedules. This has allowed us to really have Hunter rest in hopes that he gets better sooner.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, Hunter - I'm sorry you and your mommy have had such a rough few days, but I'm glad to hear that you're a bit better. Keep it up and
you'll be all well in no time, and able to go out and play again - and your mommy can get some rest! :flowers:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in to see how Hunter is doing today. 

I hope, Hunter, that you are feeling better. Your mommy wuvs you and is taking such good care of you. And, Hunter you look so sweet in your blanket. :wub: I know you said you were not smiling in the last photo ... but, that you were trying to be honest why you weren't smiling. You Mommy and Daddy can be so proud of you for being such an honest little guy.  I happen to love that picture of you anyway, because your adorable looking eyes make my heart melt. :wub: :wub: 

Lots of love and healing hugs for you, Hunter. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad your tummy is better sweet Hunter. Now you just keep on resting so your little leg will get well too & you'll feel like showing us that adorable big smile of yours. :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 18 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831361


> Hunter has been fine all day and now I don't know what to do. I gave him a bath, took him outside to pee and then again to poop, came in and we started doing a little photo shoot with his new jammies. I noticed that he was acting a little funny but I figured its because he had pants on for the first time. But, I took them off and he still won't walk on the leg. He's not whinning, he's not guarding the area, in all other regards he is being his usual self. Right now he is sleeping next to me in the chair.
> 
> Oh course, he is sleeping but I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight - does any one have any idea what might be wrong with him???[/B]


Erin, am just now reading this . . . I have yet to get to the end of this thread but I hope he is doing okay


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832788


> awww......thanks everyone for your continued well wishes. Hunter is slowly getting better. He is now eating, drinking, and going the bathroom without problem (though a bit more frequently then normal but I'll take it over not going at all). Because he is still a little slow and still on medication he is still confined to the house and he is not thrilled about it but we tell him he just has to deal. Thankfully both hubby and I have jobs where we are able to work from home when necessary and control our own schedules. This has allowed us to really have Hunter rest in hopes that he gets better sooner.[/B]


this is wonderful news, and even better that both of you are home to monitor him . .I bet he is loving all the TLC his mom and dad are showering him . .get well soon Hunter . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 21 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832231


> Hi Aunties,
> 
> It's Hunter. I have not been feeling very well but Mom said that you were al very worried so I wanted to send you some pictures of me so that you would know I am being really good and trying my best to rest.
> 
> ...


oh Hunter I wish I could snuggle right next to you . .are are looking so warm and cozy in your blankie . . . and I know what you mean about getting well quickly so you can be outdoors again . . .before it starts to get cold - brrrrrrr! :wub: Rest more so you can get well faster . . . :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy that little Hunter is on his way to being better. the photos of him are adorable!

Get well soon sweetie!!


----------

